

2011 England Riots: Statistics of Ethnicity - mcrittenden
http://humstats.blogspot.com/2011/08/uk-riots-ethnicity-statistics.html

======
Hinonde
ZeroGravitas, that is not a small number of addresses:
[http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01970/London_197...](http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01970/London_1970922a.jpg)
\- there is a formidable concentration of addresses in the large areas. The
outliers should have been removed, probably.

There is a major correlation between "those arrested" and "those responsible",
unless you believe selective arrests by race took place. Indeed, it would have
been better if it was possible to discriminate between those who broke in and
those who looted.

"Some dodgy interpretation" is a dodgy criticism itself. What evidence is
contradicted?

------
ZeroGravitas
Not very convincing, particularly the way the home addresses of a small number
of individuals arrested have been turned in to large areas, the conflation of
"those arrested" and "those responsible" and some dodgy interpretation of the
data presented that seems to blatantly ignore evidence that contradicts the
thesis.

